# Mod the shower screen, so you can get the [email protected]@@@@y thing off



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Every single time I clean the machine, it turns into a battle of whits to get the shower screen off, usually involving the end of a sharp knife being poked into the screw hole until I can get some leverage.

I am just considering the options, before I wreck the screen......

Obviously I want to maintain the seal, so nothing around the outside edge, which only leaves the centre screw hole. The most ideal solution would be for the screw to be captive in the screen, so as it undoes, it takes the screen with it.

any other bright ideas?


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

GrahamS said:


> Every single time I clean the machine, it turns into a battle of whits to get the shower screen off, usually involving the end of a sharp knife being poked into the screw hole until I can get some leverage.
> 
> I am just considering the options, before I wreck the screen......
> 
> ...


The screw head often becomes worn and then a b*stard to get off. How's yours looking? Cheap to replace with better quality.

I've always found lying the Gaggia on its side or even upside down (with reservoir removed) to get better purchase on the screw head.

Best thing I ever did? Use the correct sized screwdriver on the screw.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How often do you clean the machine?

There shouldn't really be enough oils in there to stick it very hard, perhaps I am remembering it wrong but I never seem to remember it being that much of a pain.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Would something like this allow you to grip it or wobble it off maybe

http://www.lasertools.co.uk/product/0285

Clearly it is not designed to grip but maybe some tape around the inside would help


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, I use the right size screwdriver, and don't overtighten. I can't see how they piston ring compressor would work.

yes, it probably need more cleaning (my bad)

I was thinking if the thread nearest the head was removed, for a mm or so, and the screw went through the shower, then had a circlip on it, before being screwed in, it would make the screw and screen one part. of coure i don't want to weaken the screw, and leave it in the dispersion block......


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just looked at some pcs.... didnt realise this type is flat... sorry


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the screws and their location are a pita to remove especially if either overtightened or the cross in the head becomes damaged after some time, for this reason I have changed mine to one that takes an allen key as its a lot easier to remove and replace, I've got 49 of them left if anyone wants one.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I used to find the shower screen pretty much fell of when I undid the screw. The plate on the other hand was always a pain. I used to screw in a longer screw in the middle hole, grab it with some mole grips and slap down on those, that always worked for me. I cleaned mine regularly, still got stuck every time.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i just can't remove my dispersion plate.. i guess from '99 it was never cleaned so it is stucked in there and i'm afraid pushing it too much, as if i break something - that's it. no parts on local market


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

greymda said:


> i just can't remove my dispersion plate.. i guess from '99 it was never cleaned so it is stucked in there and i'm afraid pushing it too much, as if i break something - that's it. no parts on local market


If you cant get it off with the screw method as I mentioned in a previous post then the only option would be to lever it off. With the stock gaggia plate it will likely dent, so worth getting a new one (perhaps a brass upgrade?) as well as a new rubber seal (which will most definitely suffer). If you are going to go down that route make sure you protect the grouphead.

P.S. I take no responsibility for any damage caused!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Flying a bit blind here as I have never seen one in the flesh but if you are trying to get inside the screw hole to get enough purchase to pull it off:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Pro-Stainless-Steel-Dental-Tool-Dentist-Teeth-Clean-Hygiene-Explorer-/282031475231?hash=item41aa62ca1f:g:wo4AAOSw5L9XEFW~


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> the screws and their location are a pita to remove especially if either overtightened or the cross in the head becomes damaged after some time, for this reason I have changed mine to one that takes an allen key as its a lot easier to remove and replace, I've got 49 of them left if anyone wants one.
> 
> View attachment 23233


 @jimbojohn55

Id love one if that's OK with you?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @jimbojohn55
> 
> Id love one if that's OK with you?


Of course anyone who wants one just send me a PM with address - cheers Jim


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> Flying a bit blind here as I have never seen one in the flesh but if you are trying to get inside the screw hole to get enough purchase to pull it off:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Pro-Stainless-Steel-Dental-Tool-Dentist-Teeth-Clean-Hygiene-Explorer-/282031475231?hash=item41aa62ca1f:g:wo4AAOSw5L9XEFW~


yes,that would do it


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

grumpydaddy said:


> Flying a bit blind here as I have never seen one in the flesh but if you are trying to get inside the screw hole to get enough purchase to pull it off:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Pro-Stainless-Steel-Dental-Tool-Dentist-Teeth-Clean-Hygiene-Explorer-/282031475231?hash=item41aa62ca1f:g:wo4AAOSw5L9XEFW~


Can also work well to get a stubborn O-ring out. Or (wild assumption here as have never tried), break the seal between group head and shower plate holder?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

For the shower screen I have a stubby screwdriver and just pop that in the hole and give it a bit of leverage.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Best way to get the seal out is a couple of short self tapping screws. screw them into the rubber and pull. On the assumption that is that its being replaced.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with seeq, remove the seal first. If it has been in for a long time the seal has probably been compressed and is jammed between the P/F housing and the dispersion plate. Removing the seal will allow more movement of the dispersion plate to release it.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

yeah, that sounds right. but i don't have a seal for replacement.

a new one will get to me in about a month and a half..


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Where about's are you ? Until you have the required parts to hand leave well alone.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

I find these more helpful than possible in various situations.............

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p20449?table=no

And stocking spare seals and screens is advisable......... It's a surefire way to need a new one by NOT having one close to hand.....

Good luck.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

@El carajillo i'm in Moldova


----------

